# 08 Web catalog



## romanmeal (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/elite_road.html


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

The Road page is there ........ individual model links are dead! 

:mad2:


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

I wouldn't call it dead, more like not living.....yet.

Looks like it has not been officially launched  ......maybe?


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

working now...


----------

